

Facebook privacy is irrelevant: Mark Cuban - rfrey
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/05/19/facebook-privacy-who-cares/

======
pauljonas
Way to miss the point, Mark.

The issue isn't privacy per se, but the illusion that objects tagged as
"Friends Only" are not as private as perceived — that 3rd party interests have
access.

------
cubes
Sigh. Mark Cuban, multi-billionaire doesn't care about your privacy. Film at
eleven.

